# Finish that will keep pink ivory pink



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

I recently made a pen with pink ivory and my lathe is covered with beautiful pink chips.

Unfortunately, the pen itself is much darker ( more red ).

I finished it with CA glue and a friction polish.

Are there other finishing choices that will preserve the pink?

Doesn't have to last forever but I would like for it to at least start out pink.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I've never seen pink ivory but years ago I did scrim on knife scales for a custom knife maker and all he ever used on it was peanut oil. Other than that I don't know. I do know that ivory darkens over the years.


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

Thos., thanks for the reply but pink ivory is not actually ivory.
It is a quite expensive ( $60 - $100 / bf ) pink colored wood from Africa.

It looks awsome. Check out some photos http://www.righteouswoods.net/pinkivorypics.html

As you can see from the photos it comes in shades of pink and red. The piece I have is more like the next to last photo.

Just wish I could keep that pink color.


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

The following links to a forum post has some good information on the subject.

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/archive/index.php/t-50776.html

These posts suggest that pink ivory is temperature sensative.

I'm thinking that my sanding before the finish might have over heated it and cause the bulk of the color change. I'll lighten up on the sanding next time and see if that helps.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry, never heard of it. Learn something new every day. LOL


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

I heard of just about everything. LOL

Unfortunately, I've forgotten most of it.


----------



## che (May 18, 2007)

I don't know about pink ivory but lots of wood change color from UV exposure. You could do a quick test by setting a small piece of scrap in the sun for a couple of days with something opaque covering half of the wood. If the covered side stays the original color and the exposed side changes then its a pretty good bet that it's the UV light thats causing the color change. Use a coating with lots of UV protection. The only thing I know off the top of my head with excelet UV protection is marine (spar) varnish.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've made Pink Ivory pens and have not had any problems with them changing color. The boards that I have are dark but I don't know if that is contimanation from their environment, Before and after I got them.

I believe that it is quite stable. I used shellac on mine for finish.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Pink Ivory grows along the Zambize river. It can only be chopped down for a tribal chief or his son. Only the tribal forester can cut it It is supposed to be made into the son's throne when he becomes of age.

However, money and politics have their way of corrupting society.

Carlton McLendon http://www.rarewoodsandveneers.com/pages/home.htm told me the story of how he acquired his trunk of pink ivory. It cost him a large jewel encrusted knife for the chief, a slightly smaller jewel encrusted knife for the son who was giving up his throne. and a somewhat smaller knife for the customs agent who signed off on the mahogany.

He sold it by the pound, not the board foot. A select few were allowed to buy a slab at about $2,000 per slab. He told me this story about 20 years ago.

I don't have any clue on how to finish it. I just love his story.


----------



## boneboy (Jun 21, 2009)

I own quite a few pink ivory slabs. Very rare and hard to find in big pieces. Try water base polyurethane. It should keep your color.


----------



## BeeJay (Sep 3, 2009)

Never heard of this wood. Gorgeous though. Reminds me a bit of Black Sassafraz that grows in Tasminia. Just a different colour. Wonder if they are related. Got a picture in my projects. These anomilies must have something to do with the minerals or something in the soils. Sorry I can't help with this one but saw an oportunity to show off one of my favourite woods.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I made this cane with Pink Ivory: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/11812. It was a vibrant pink when I finished it, but it has oxidized quite a bit since (about 1.5 yrs. ago.) . I originally coated it with Minwax Tung/Poly and it turned brown within 3-4 months, so I sanded it down a bit and it was still dark on the surface so I left it as I didn't want to lose too much of the shape. I coated it with a Waterlox marine formula poly which has a horrible level of toxic fumes and it still has oxidized quite a bit. It's currently a nice caramel pink color and I will just accept it for that.

I recently met a fellow who had a guitar pick made of Pink Ivory and it was still somewhat pink, not vibrant, but you could tell it was Pink Ivory. I think the natural oils and acids from his hands kept the color. I wonder if a lemon juice/mineral oil formula would work? Salad dressing anyone?

When I was working on this cane I did inquire to a wood scientist about keeping the color, and he was not aware of any method to do so.

I would like to see the pens and wood stock that Karson has. Unless you sell the item quickly, it will turn dark on you.


----------



## boneboy (Jun 21, 2009)

I own quite a few pink ivory slabs. I am looking for someone who sells pink ivory lumber or slabs. Can anyone be of help. Also I am looking for red heart slabs. Thank you Bob


----------



## Bespokecm (Nov 26, 2012)

What Quantity of pink ivory are you looking for? Currently I have 3m3 in stock. From almost neon pinks to vivid reds.


----------

